# Making 1 big (wide) led screen split into 3



## HTSL (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi CB, I need help to a new solution my church is trying to get. We have purchased an Led Screen that we use every sunday. Right now I use it as one huge wide screen which isn't horrible but I would Like to be able to split it into 3 screens, I've seen this type of configuration at a lot of conferences and it looks pretty cool when you have live camera feed on the center screen and lyrics on the 1st and 3rd screen. If someone can help me achieve this goal it would be very helpful.

Ppl are saying a switcher and Pro Video Player 2 will solve this?

Let me know if that will work or If there is a better solution out there.
Thank you so much CB


Attached file is how i run things right now and the second file is how I (want) things to run


----------



## Dan0010 (Mar 9, 2015)

it all depends on how the led screen is setup. as some led walls you just need to split it up and send different content per controller. but to answer your question is you need a multiviewer or a video processor. you probably won't need the switcher however it all depends on how you're using system. a switcher would only be used if you have sources besides your macbook (i.e. bluerays, live camera). However if you want to keep the switcher would need multiple outputs to the server. so you can keep your multiple window concept.

overkill for you would be a spyder (http://www.vistasystems.net/video-p...-X20-video-processor-and-matrix-switcher.aspx) but it something you can use to eliminate a switcher as it can handle multiple inputs and you can just use the software to move your windows around. But look for some similar items as then you can bring cameras feeds direct into a window like you want without trying to bring it into your computer and then into a window.


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 10, 2015)

You could look into the Matrox TripleHead2Go product (choose the connection type that matches the LED Processor/Sender Card to avoid adapters in between). However, you would still need to send to the Matrox 3H2Go one wide image file. The Matrox will then split that into 3 to send to the LED Processor/Sender card.

More expensive, but more versatile, is Dataton's Watchout and a pc with 3-4 outputs and the necessary accessories (especially Active DP-DVI adapters for each output). Combined with a MIDI controller, you can switch, fade in/out any media located in any position on your wide LED wall.

For the best on-screen look and sharp images, you have to map the output of the pc's graphics card pixel-for-pixel to the LED wall. Watchout can do this. However, Watchout works only in Windows (preferably Windows 7), but has been used successfully with Mac running Bootcamp.

ThomasL


----------

